
C#/XAML for HTML5 new Beta 10.0 - eDameXxX
http://www.cshtml5.com/private/download-beta/
======
sblom
As much as I love C# & XAML, I have trouble imagining why I would use this
stack instead of writing JS/HTML5 directly.

~~~
n00b101
_I have trouble imagining why I would use this stack instead of writing JS
/HTML5 directly_

To develop cross-platform code (e.g. for desktop and web targets)?

~~~
sdegutis
But why not just write JS/HTML5 code which inherently works on web, and use
something like Electron to make it work on desktop too?

~~~
cosarara97
C#/XAML probably works much better on the desktop than Electron. Each has it's
pros and cons. Also, C# is a much better language than js.

------
tracker1
Looking at the website, I'm at work on OSX, so can't download... but it's
unclear if this is free, open-source or commercial software... the marketing
of this page/site is pretty hard to tell, and hideous overall.

If it's commercial the lack of any pricing or licensing information leads me
to want to avoid at all costs... I'm assuming it's a commercial product, and
it's completely not clear short of giving your email address to download.

~~~
eDameXxX
Maybe link to the main page [1] should be better and more clearly.

This project is obviously still in development. You can see their roadmap
almost on the bottom of the main page [1].

[1] [http://www.cshtml5.com](http://www.cshtml5.com)

------
codingmyway
C# has some advantages over JS but Xaml styles and templates are so much
easier than CSS.

Around 2010 when I was a WPF dev moving back to web I looked so hard for a
tool that would do this.

I'm guessing this renders as SVG but CSS (mainly flexbox) and tools have
improved so much that it's not needed so much now.

Still going to have a good look into it though.

------
Lord_Zero
I wish there getting started showed a little code sample instead of a giant
horrible screenshot with text everywhere.

~~~
eDameXxX
Here are some examples with source codes:
[http://www.cshtml5.com/samples/showcase/index.html](http://www.cshtml5.com/samples/showcase/index.html)

------
xmichael99
Unless I see monodevelop or sharpdevelop support, I gotta say this project
seems quite silly to me.

~~~
piaste
Are the XAML designers in [mono|sharp]develop good? This project seems
obviously aimed at people who love visual designers.

